
Red Falcon Run Tournament Open Beta Test for PC Gamers - Krojyn
Hello, I am not sure what kind of rules you all have here about posting. But I am looking for beta testers to try my first game called Red Falcon Run. If I have violated any posting rules, I am very sorry. Please feel free to delete and ban me.<p>But if you would like to try it, feel free to visit the posted url. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.redfalconrun.com<p>I hope you enjoy it.
======
Krojyn
Am I permitted to submit details?

